# Dogtra Edge or TT 550 (Light Needed)



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

Will be purchasing a new e-collar in the next few weeks. Would have already purchased the Dogtra Edge RT if it had a light, but since it does not, I am looking at the Dogtra Edge or the TT 550. There a lot of reviews/comments concerning the TT 550, but not a lot of reviews/comments about the Dogtra Edge (although S. Snell did do a thorough review of it). 

For those that use a Dogtra Edge do you have any thoughts on the unit? Would love to hear any comments or concerns. 

I would be a very satisfied purchaser of a unit that I could get 6 plus years of use with little or no trouble with. The few comments that I have read regrading the consistency of the stimulation in the TT 550 provides me some hesitation about purchasing this unit.

Again any substantive comments concerning the Dogtra Edge, or the TT 550, would be appreciated.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you looking for the best ecollar or the best flashlight/headlamp.. If your looking for the best ecollar (post garmin buying TT) buy the dogtra if your looking for a flashlight then buy a flashlight..

\


----------



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

Nope, don't need a flashlight. Needs require an e-collar with a light. Again, anyone with a substantive comment would be appreciated.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

There are many low cost lighted collars available. Check on Amazon. I've never had a light on an e collar, but I have used various lighted collars. It's amazing how a dog can unintentionally place it's body in a position that keeps you from seeing the light.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have used the 550 every day for over a year and have had no problems! The light is very useful .


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

These two eCollars are probably both very good. I recently bought a RT to replace a 12 yr old Dogtra 1800 when I lost the transmitter while hunting. The RT seems very well made and esp. convenient for training. (A smaller collar like the 1900 might be more convenient for hunting.) I like the vibration for upland hunting. I have only had it a month, so in 12 years, I'll know if it was as good as the 1800.

A while ago I bought lighted collars that have a flashing LED. They are on nylon straps completely separate from the eCollars.


----------



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

Bill Stoune said:


> I have used the 550 every day for over a year and have had no problems! The light is very useful .



Thanks for your post as well to all others who replied. Curious as to the 550 battery life. How long can you go between charges?


----------



## kcbullets (Feb 10, 2015)

I have used a 550 a couple of times in the field and the light was handy. I too like a lighted e-collar. The 550 as maintained a charge for me for several days of use while training in the yard. I've had no issues with it. I am selling it however, for an Edge only because I like the button set up better for field with multiple dogs.


----------



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

Would love to hear from someone who uses a Dogtra Edge (not RT) and their thoughts on the unit. In particular, would love to hear about how long one can go between charges. 

Having one less electronic device that I have to charge at night would be nice.


----------

